# Record entire event???



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Walked into the theater room last night to see "Happy Town" had been on for a couple of minutes, so I decided to record it on the 922.
On my 722k (and 622, etc.), I've always had the option to "record entire event", providing the tuner has been on that channel from the beginning. I assumed this would be the case with the 922. however, the only option I could see was "record this" or "record series" (or similar wording to that effect).
I've been fairly pleased with the 922 so far, but this is a real letdown for me (unless I'm just dumb and couldn't find the correct option).

BTW, 
once I pushed the record button, I was unable to rewind to the beginning of the program. (I didn't know I wouldn't have the "record entire event" option at that point). Once I hit Stop to stop the recording, I was unable to back up beyond that point.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It would appear this is a feature that has not been implemented on the 922 as on other ViP receivers.

I agree it's a shame not to be able to do this.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I was wondering if that option might be available once "Record This" has been selected.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It sounds like what happens is... if you have a show in the buffer and then decide to record it (as on other ViP receivers)... you press Rec on the remote and it starts recording... but apparently only starts recording from the moment you pressed Rec... and trashes what was in the buffer prior to that.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, I assume the program could be "rewound" to the beginning and then recorded.


----------

